

What are tholins? - personjerry
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/2015/0722-what-in-the-worlds-are-tholins.html

======
guard-of-terra
There is this half-serious article where life could have originated in
detergent used to clear tholins from alien robots' planetary modules.

[https://shkrobius.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/on-the-meaning-
of...](https://shkrobius.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/on-the-meaning-of-life/)

------
infinity0
Not Implemented Tor IP not allowed

